# Failed. Phone Busy msg.



## sarge83 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have two Hughes Tivo's both connected to phone lines and one R15, not connected. I recently noticed on one of the Hughes that it was not updating from the DVR service and checked the other and found the same problem. I rebooted, cut power, checked the phone jacks to make sure they were active, but still get the msg. Failed. Phone Busy, when I try to force a connection to the DVR service.

I went into the edit phone number program and wrote the number down and just dialed it on the regular phone, and I got a busy signal. I called Direct about it. Their response, your getting programming, don't worry about it. Anyone had this happen before?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't have the message link, but someone posted not long ago (a week or two?) that due to their telephone company changing the entire telephone system to require 10 dialing numbers (123-456-7890 instead of just 123-4567) they had to rerun guided setup and change the telephone options


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

sarge83 said:


> I have two Hughes Tivo's both connected to phone lines and one R15, not connected. I recently noticed on one of the Hughes that it was not updating from the DVR service and checked the other and found the same problem. I rebooted, cut power, checked the phone jacks to make sure they were active, but still get the msg. Failed. Phone Busy, when I try to force a connection to the DVR service.
> 
> I went into the edit phone number program and wrote the number down and just dialed it on the regular phone, and I got a busy signal. I called Direct about it. Their response, your getting programming, don't worry about it. Anyone had this happen before?


i have the same problem currently w/ my downstairs phillips. i get the nag message. i try to call, it says the line is busy trying to call dtv. i checked everything, rebooted, blah blah blah...same result. it's prevented the update. otherwise, i don't care about it.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Make sure your call waiting and dial prefixes do not have any characters in the, . Mine has ,# and that screwed up everything.

Dr. G


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

The OP said that he gets a busy when he dials the number FROM A REGULAR PHONE.

Maybe everyone should read the questions with the same care we recommend for newbies to use reading the manual and the FAQ and searching.

For the OP's problem I would say that the number he is using has problems and he simply needs to select another by going into settings and under phone settings different dial in number.

When doing this your DTiVo will call an 800 number and get a list of numbers for your areacode. Be sure you choose one different from the current one.

Currently it is important that a valid call get made as there is an update waiting for the trigger to install.


----------



## sarge83 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks gentlemen,

will try to reset the number through phone set up again.


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

vigfoot said:


> i have the same problem currently w/ my downstairs phillips. i get the nag message. i try to call, it says the line is busy trying to call dtv. i checked everything, rebooted, blah blah blah...same result. it's prevented the update. otherwise, i don't care about it.


ok, now i'm worried. 

i can't change the dial numbers or anything. i get the "busy calling directv" message.

i guess i can bring it upstairs and plug it in up here.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I had that happen last week. None of my DirecTivo's had made calls for the past 10-14 days and when I tried I got the phone busy message. I finally managed to change it to a different number, but that number isn't toll free. I'm away now on vacation, but if the phone number doesn't work when I get home, I'll unplug it and only call every few months (or whenever I bet the nag message)...


----------



## thaprototype (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine won't let me connect to get the new numbers. It dials, says connecting, but then it sits at negotiating for about 10 minutes and says failed.


----------



## ALbino (Jun 25, 2002)

I can't get mine to connect either. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

My sister had the same problem - I'm not sure of exactly the solution, but she called DTV, talked to a rep who "resent something" (my sister, the complete newbie says), she rebooted the system, went shopping, and when she got back the new version of the software was up and running. The point of this is that perhaps calling DTV (or, calling DTV again and getting a different CSR) actually is the solution to the problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## ALbino (Jun 25, 2002)

It started working for me last night. Why? I have no idea. I tried test calls to several different numbers again with Failed messages and then let it sit for an hour an tried again a couple times while watching a movie in the background and it all of a sudden the test succeeded, so I quickly paused my movie and made it connect for real. No idea if it's still "fixed", but that was a lame several days of fails.

For what it's worth, the only reason I even went to this forum instead of waiting it out was because my friend called me and said he couldn't get his to connect, so I thought it was too coincidental and there must be a larger problem. Looks like there may or may not be.


----------



## synmaster33 (Nov 20, 2006)

Mine fails at negotiating as well. No idea why and CS was useless.


----------

